# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال در خصوص ثبت نام کنکور سراسری

## کنکورزاده

سلام

ببخشید من 2 تا سوال داشتم در خصوص ثبت نام کنکور سراسری

1- برای  انتخاب دانشگاهی بین الملل و مجازی آیا فرضا من که رشته ریاضی هستم و کارت 10600 تومان را خریداری کردم برای گروه اصلی  ریاضی باید کارت 5800 تومانی پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی - غیر دولتی را هم بگیرم یا خیر ؟!

2- در موقع ثبت نام در ردیف 15 مربوط به اقلیتهای مذهبی با توجه به اینکه من شیعه هستم و قصد پاسخ به سوالات معارف اسلامی را دارم باید گزینه هیچکدام را انتخاب کنم یا کلا این ردیف را بدون پاسخ و انتخاب گزینه ای رد کنم ؟

با تشکر

----------


## kourosh khan

> سلام
> 
> ببخشید من 2 تا سوال داشتم در خصوص ثبت نام کنکور سراسری
> 
> 1- برای  انتخاب دانشگاهی بین الملل و مجازی آیا فرضا من که رشته ریاضی هستم و کارت 10600 تومان را خریداری کردم برای گروه اصلی  ریاضی باید کارت 5800 تومانی پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی - غیر دولتی را هم بگیرم یا خیر ؟!
> 
> 2- در موقع ثبت نام در ردیف 15 مربوط به اقلیتهای مذهبی با توجه به اینکه من شیعه هستم و قصد پاسخ به سوالات معارف اسلامی را دارم باید گزینه هیچکدام را انتخاب کنم یا کلا این ردیف را بدون پاسخ و انتخاب گزینه ای رد کنم ؟
> 
> با تشکر


1-باید بخرین
2-شما باید گزینه شیعه رو بزنین دیگه...

----------


## xcal

گزينه شيعه نداره . اون جا رو بايد خالي بزاريد . حتي هيچ كدام رو هم نزنيد

----------


## kourosh khan

> گزينه شيعه نداره . اون جا رو بايد خالي بزاريد . حتي هيچ كدام رو هم نزنيد


اگه گزینه شیعه نداره پس جای خالی بزارید

----------


## stevew

سلام ببخشید منم توی ثبت نام به یک مشکلی برخوردم که توی دفترچه هم توضیح خاصی براش پیدا نکردم

یه بخش بود که مربوط  به محل اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی و معدل و اینجور چیزا بود. من کاردانی فنی دارم. پیش دانشگاهی نداشتیم یعنی پیوسته بودیم. اونجا رو نمی شد خالی گذاشت منم با اطلاعات مدرک کاردانیم پرش کردم.
به نظر شما کار درستی کردم یا برم ویرایشش کنم؟

پیشاپیش از پاسخگوییتون ممنونم

----------


## kourosh khan

> سلام ببخشید منم توی ثبت نام به یک مشکلی برخوردم که توی دفترچه هم توضیح خاصی براش پیدا نکردم
> 
> یه بخش بود که مربوط  به محل اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی و معدل و اینجور چیزا بود. من کاردانی فنی دارم. پیش دانشگاهی نداشتیم یعنی پیوسته بودیم. اونجا رو نمی شد خالی گذاشت منم با اطلاعات مدرک کاردانیم پرش کردم.
> به نظر شما کار درستی کردم یا برم ویرایشش کنم؟
> 
> پیشاپیش از پاسخگوییتون ممنونم


فکر نمیکنم مشکلی داشته باشه...اگه میخواینم مطمئن شین با روابط سازمان سنجش تماس بگیرین راهنماییتون میکنن

----------


## kourosh khan

> سلام ببخشید منم توی ثبت نام به یک مشکلی برخوردم که توی دفترچه هم توضیح خاصی براش پیدا نکردم
> 
> یه بخش بود که مربوط  به محل اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی و معدل و اینجور چیزا بود. من کاردانی فنی دارم. پیش دانشگاهی نداشتیم یعنی پیوسته بودیم. اونجا رو نمی شد خالی گذاشت منم با اطلاعات مدرک کاردانیم پرش کردم.
> به نظر شما کار درستی کردم یا برم ویرایشش کنم؟
> 
> پیشاپیش از پاسخگوییتون ممنونم


البته اگه میخواین کنکور نظری بدین مطمئن بشین که شمایی که مدرک پیش دانشگاهی ندارین چیکار باید بکنین...یا روابط عمومی سازمان سنجش در میون بزارین

----------


## artim

> یه سوال
> تو صفحه ثبت نام باید دوتا معدل وارد کنی کل و نهایی 
> هردوتا جز سوابق حساب میشه یا فقط معدل کتبی؟؟


کتبی سوابقه

----------


## raana

منم یه سوال داشتم 
واسه دانشگاه فرهتگیان و تربیت معلم باید چیکار کرد ؟

----------

